# Nike Run Club sur AppleWatch série 2



## alizee-99 (7 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise toujours mon AppleWatch série 2 pour aller courir, avec l'application Nike Run Club. Mais je n'arrive plus à l'installer, suis-je la seule avec ce problème ? 
Je suis sous OSWatch 6 (la version la plus récente pour l'AW2).

Si l'app n'est plus compatible c'est vraiment se moquer du monde par contre...


----------



## MrTom (7 Mars 2022)

Hello,

Il est écrit sur la fiche de l'application que WatchOS 7.0 est au minimum requis. Il faut donc une AW3 minimum.


----------



## alizee-99 (7 Mars 2022)

D'accord, alors qu'elle marchait très bien  
Savez-vous depuis quand c'est le cas ? Je courais avec en décembre encore


----------



## MrTom (7 Mars 2022)

Non malheureusement ce n'est pas détaillé dans le modifications apportées à l'application, mais il y a au moins 3 semaines de cela.


----------



## MrTom (7 Mars 2022)

Je viens de regarder par contre : 

Strava : WatchOS6 minimum
Runtastic : WatchOS 7 minimum
Pumatrac : WatchOS 5 minimum
Mais il y a aussi l'application Activité de la montre, qui fait très bien le job également !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Je viens de regarder par contre :
> 
> Strava : WatchOS6 minimum
> Runtastic : WatchOS 7 minimum
> ...


J'utilise que Activité , j'ai laissé tombé Runtastic qui est pourtant très bien


----------



## alizee-99 (7 Mars 2022)

Merci beaucoup, je vais faire avec alors ^^


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

alizee-99 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, je vais faire avec alors ^^


L'application marche tres bien , mais il faut prendre l'habitude


----------



## MrTom (7 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'application marche tres bien , mais il faut prendre l'habitude


Ces applications me servent surtout à compter le nombre de km de mes chaussures et c’est bien dommage que l’application de base ne le fasse pas, sinon je l’utiliserai.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Ces applications me servent surtout à compter le nombre de km de mes chaussures et c’est bien dommage que l’application de base ne le fasse pas, sinon je l’utiliserai.


en effet , j'utilisais Runtastic et Adidas avant , 
mais je sais que 500 KM c'est le max pour mes chaussures


----------



## alizee-99 (7 Mars 2022)

oui ce serait bien que l'app de base soit plus complète ! je la trouve très superficielle...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

alizee-99 a dit:


> oui ce serait bien que l'app de base soit plus complète ! je la trouve très superficielle...


C'est a dire ?


----------



## alizee-99 (7 Mars 2022)

Sur l'appli activités, à part la trace GPS on n'a pas beaucoup d'infos pour faire le point sur nos progrès (moyennes, nb de km parcourus...)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2022)

alizee-99 a dit:


> Sur l'appli activités, à part la trace GPS on n'a pas beaucoup d'infos pour faire le point sur nos progrès (moyennes, nb de km parcourus...)


Si il y a la distance en KM , le dénivelé , la vitesse , les passage ou la vitesse baisse ou monte  , je trouve cela assez précis


----------

